# جداول اختيار قدرة الاجهزة المناسبة الخاصة بشركة كاريير



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (24 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
احبائى اخوانى اعضاء المنتدى الكرام
اليكم جداول رائعة لمعرفة مواصفات اجهزة التكييف ماركة كاريير مفيدة للمبتدئين فى اختيار الجهاز المناسب للمساحة المطلوب تكييفها​ 




 


 


 

ولكم خالص تحياتى​


----------



## karamhanfy (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*مجهود رائع*

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس


----------



## ححخخهه (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (27 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ياأخ أبراهيم . وشكرا


----------



## زيد سمير المعمار (27 أكتوبر 2008)

عاشت الايادي مشكورين على هذه الروح الطيبة بين الزملاء هدانا الله واياكم


----------



## مهندسة مواقع (28 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس وعلى فكرة انا اخذت بنصيحتك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## السياب احمد (28 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر يا استاذنا العزيز وبارك الله فيك وبعملك


----------



## طارق جلاد (28 أكتوبر 2008)

مرحبا ارجو من حضرتكم عمل مبداء عمل الثيرموستات


----------



## طارق جلاد (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرحبا*

مرحبا ارجو من حضرتكم مبداء عمل الثير موستات:6:


----------



## hasona8040 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا يا اخى على المجهود الرائع


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 أكتوبر 2008)

طارق جلاد قال:


> مرحبا ارجو من حضرتكم مبداء عمل الثير موستات:6:


 

اخى الكريم 

تعتمد فكرة عمل الثيرموستات على استخدام مواد تتغير خواصها بتغير درجة الحرارة وتختلف هنا استخدام تلك المواد حسب التطبيق المستخدم

ولكن لو تحدثنا مثلا عن ثيرموستات المركب بالثلاجة المنزلية فستجدة عبارة عن انبوب شعرى بة مادة غازية تتمدد بالحرارة وتكمش بالبرودة ولها حساسية عالية بدرجات الحرارة ويقوم هذا الغاز المتمدد بالضغط على ياى لتوصيل نقاط او فصلها بالانكماش مرة اخرى 

للمزيد من المعلومات ارجو توضيح طلبك لكى لا نعرض العديد من المعلومات ونوفر عليك البحث والمجهود


----------



## ابراهيم ولد محمود (1 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم شكرا لك علي هذة المعلومات ونتمني المزيد


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا بشمهندس محمود


----------



## ابراهيم ولد محمود (4 نوفمبر 2008)

الاقتباس غير متاح حتى تصل إلى 100 مشاركات


----------



## لوفورو (6 يونيو 2009)

*[email protected]*



م / ابراهيم قشانه قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> احبائى اخوانى اعضاء المنتدى الكرام
> اليكم جداول رائعة لمعرفة مواصفات اجهزة التكييف ماركة كاريير مفيدة للمبتدئين فى اختيار الجهاز المناسب للمساحة المطلوب تكييفها​
> ...


 yiyiy778tyhiuyuiy7ity7y7ut6utryuguytuytuykuyli7677ihuty75tyugyftyryry uttu76tuv 8678687yb uytyug 
hjygyftrerv bn


----------



## لوفورو (6 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى


----------



## نعيم عبد الجابر (15 سبتمبر 2009)

والله باركك الله اخى وجزاك خيرا


----------



## magdyphilip (15 سبتمبر 2009)

ياريت لو هذه الجداول أكسيل


----------



## mech_mohamed (15 سبتمبر 2009)

تلخيص رائع نشكر يا بشمهدس


----------



## نور محمد علي (18 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا يا اخى على المجهود الرائع*


----------



## محمد بحريه (14 ديسمبر 2009)

سلمت يمينك يا بش مهندس الله ينور


----------



## eng_taha_a (14 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاء خيرا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (14 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود كبير يا بشمهندس
مشكور جدا


----------



## مهندس/علي (14 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر علي الموضوع وجاري الحفظ ومقارنة سريعه بين الجدول والواقع


----------



## بندق عشرى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا - وربنا يزيدك


----------



## اشرف تبريد (15 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم الايادى يا بشمهندس جزيت الجنه


----------



## مهندس إيهاب فؤاد (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
وذادك الله من فضله
وجعل الله عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس إيهاب فؤاد (20 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن اسأل سؤال يا اخواني
كنت عايز اعرف الأسعار الحالية لسعر الصاج الخاص بالتكييف المركزي سعر" الواح بالطن "و"مصنع بالمتر مربع م2" اي جاهز بالتركيب
وايضا سعر العازل الصوف الزجاجي واحد بوصه و2 بوصة ايضا السعر من السوق والسعر بالتركيب
واسعار الجريلات بانوعها والدفيوزرات والدنانبر الحجم والحريق
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## خفاجة (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى م/ ابراهيم


----------



## الذئب الاسود (17 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر الك


----------



## eng_yousri (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم وان كنت احب ان العلاقة بين 
BTU/hr & KW 
هل العلاقة الصحيحة وليس كما يظنها البعض 
BTU & KW 
واذا اردنا ان يكون الطرف الاول 
BTU 
فان الطرف الثاني سيكون 
KW.hr


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (23 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى*


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (27 فبراير 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مستريورك (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا وبارك الله فيك مجهود عظيم وعمل اكثر من رائع

ونتمنا المزيد


----------



## يوسف موسى (5 مارس 2010)

الف شكر على المعلومات


----------



## husseincad (4 يوليو 2010)

مش عارف اقولك اية على هذا المجهود الرائع. جزااك اللة خير


----------



## abeerb (3 مارس 2011)

أرجو المساعدة في الحصول على صور موضحة لطريقة ربط دارة اللواقط الشمسية مع أنابيب التدفئة الأرضية


----------



## eng - mahmoud (3 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس ابراهيم


----------



## أحمد المصطفى أسامة (8 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## رجل الصناعة (8 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## baraa harith (9 أغسطس 2011)

تسلم وجزاك الله خير على المجهود


----------



## ghost man (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## drmady (5 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

